# Bosch 1272 D belt sander eats new belts



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Really weird. Been a good old belt sander since the 80's. Put a new 3" x 24" belt on and it runs and tracks well...dead center. Sand with it around 3-5 minutes and it breaks the belt. Three belts have snapped so far in less than 20 minutes use.... am not hitting nails or tracking it sideways either. 

Not seeing anything on the rollers or belt backing plate that may shred it. 

Only thing I can think of is the new belts I buy from Lowes have no directional arrows stamped on them. Like the old belts use to have on them, that I bought for it that hardly ever broke on me... until I wore them out thin. 

So I guess with the new belts, it does not matter which way they run ? Anyone have this problem with their belt sander belts ?


----------



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

I am not aware of them being directional, I just put them on either way on mine. You probably already did, but check your rollers for any issues, maybe you got a rough spot. Or more likely, just junk belts. Seems like anything I buy anymore is just complete junk that doesn't last.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The arrow is printed at the factory and does not mean anything. The new style splice is that sort of clear tape on the back side. The old style has both ends skived on an angle and glues together. If you have that style the leading edge of the splice wants to be on the drum so the edge of the splice on top does not grab and pull it apart. The arrow only works if the guy doing the splice was paying attention.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Good points guys.....

I bet some of these belts being made today (MIC) just do not have strong enough glue joints. I may have to try a different brand name belt. 

This old Bosch sander, when I snap the spreader bar back in after I install the new belt that tightens it up, I can REALLY feel the outward pressure on the rollers. The thing weighs about 10 pounds, so its no wilting daisy sander.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Good points guys.....
> 
> I bet some of these belts being made today (MIC) just do not have strong enough glue joints. I may have to try a different brand name belt.
> 
> This old Bosch sander, when I snap the spreader bar back in after I install the new belt that tightens it up, I can REALLY feel the outward pressure on the rollers. The thing weighs about 10 pounds, so its no wilting daisy sander.


 Can you post a picture of the inside of the splice, well inside of belt where the splice is.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Can you post a picture of the inside of the splice, well inside of belt where the splice is.


I would, but the last one I broke left in the city garbage truck today.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

How are the belts stored? If they are exposed to a lot of humidity the belt won't be as durable, especially the cheaper ones.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Stored in my one car garage open laying on a shelf beside the sander, just so I can find them  . I have never checked the RH% in the garage. I do not have tool rusting issues that I know of. 

But I do run a propane "pie face" heater in it sometimes in the Winter, when working on projects. I think I read somewhere that propane heat can introduce higher RH maybe.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I vote bad belt. I have a small craft belt sander that sits on a table. I haven't used it in at least ten years. I had a new belt laying next to it and put it on. It didn't run 30 seconds before that new belt popped at the seam. It's been in my attached garage and the humidity isn't high. My 55 Chevy sits in it and brake rotors don't even get the common light coat of rust on them.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I wonder if any stores out here are carrying better 3" x 24" belts than others ?


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> I wonder if any stores out here are carrying better 3" x 24" belts than others ?


Not sure? I bought some a couple years ago to smooth my deck railings prior to staining. Bought them at Home Depot and they did real well. As long as you don't sand deck screws, lol.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I usually shop until I find Norton abrasives available.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I usually shop until I find Norton abrasives available.


Just looked all over Amazing and they have nothing in a 3" x 24" belt in a Norton's, all they have close is the 3" x 21" belts. 

I found many other belts in the size I need, but the names I did not recognize. So I found and ordered some Bosch belts on Amazing. Three belts in a pack with the 3 " x 24" 40 grit for $13.86 + tax & ship = $20. 65. 

Not cheap to my door, but maybe buying cheap belts was my problem to begin with. Time will tell. Thanks all.


----------

